# Magic / Jazz



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not starting out too good. Giricek 0-6, Tmac 1-7 ...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Not starting out too good. Giricek 0-6, Tmac 1-7 ...


TMac is too good to keep up that performance. Its early on, the Magic will recover. Gooden on Malone will be tough, but a good learning experience for the rookie. Jazz have no one who can stop TMac once he starts up.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

Crap - can't believe we lost again. Not the time to be slumping.

Gooden has struggled as of late - hope he gets back on track soon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again Magic D unable to get stops in crunch time. They were actually leading by 9 with 5 mins. left, but just after 3 minutes, its the Jazz leading by 2. U can't have these kind of defensive breakdowns for big stretches, especially late in the game. Magic r unbelievably soft down low(Mailman with 40 pts). Their offense usually makes up for their horrendous D but not against smart teams like the Jazz.

T-mac recovered in 2nd half by scoring 24 pts, overall 32 pts on 9-26 shooting. He missed a couple of key jumpers down the stretch. Pat Garrity had 20 pts. Gooden and Giricek struggled. They r now starting to get back to earth after the superb start.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

That's the thing with rookies, they're inconsistent. They're going to have games like this once in a while. Seems to me that GG and Gooden feed off each other. If one plays badly, the other plays badly too, and if one plays amazingly, the other does the same.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn, the Magic are in a mini slump. Its disappointing with two straight close loses. I've been spoiled by this recent winning run by the Magic, but it has to end someday. Lets just hope the Magic can stick on to the 8th spot.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree with Yzlin on this one. I’m feeling kind of dissapointed and upset because we were doing so well untill these last two games where we have gotten pretty close to beating the Wizards and clearly got outplayed by the Jazz. I’m not going to freak but why do we always have to choke at such crucial times? We had the 7th spot and we are suppose to be trying to advance for number 6 and we’re going backwords. It’s sickening to see how much of my courage and expectations have gone down the drain I’m thinking so pathetic right now that maybe it’s better if we don’t make the playoffs at all; as funny as that may seem it might be the better option since we’ll get a better pick and on top of that we won’t deliver anything good without Hill and not having home court at all with the 8th spot having to face the Nets in yet another first round loss.

Whatever, man. I’ll chill and take it easy, this is really bothering me. Losing at this momment of the season really hurts any Magic fan, but especially me because I really thought Gooden was gonna change this team around and make us a contender. Oh well, life sucks.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Now hold on, don't tank the season yet. This team is still the 7th seed in the conference. The losses were both close ones, and that is frustrating but it's part of the game. You win some you lose some. I just hope the Magic can bounce back and have a major winning streak again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, I'd rather we didnt make the playoffs. At most, probably, we'd get to the second round.. unless Gooden and Giricek exploded in the playoffs, and DA of old returned.. but what is getting to the 2nd round gonna do for us?

Get out, get a really good draft pick, give Tmac time to rest.. get Gooden and Hunter into the weight room. Get Kemp on a stairmaster ALL summer.

Looks like there might be a bounty of big men available from this draft. One good center and this team is off and running.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree we shouldn't tank it in and just drop it and lose but I am just suggestion if we don't make the playoffs it won't be that bad, you know what I'm saying? If we just don't make it because we aren't good enough then getting into the lottery and McGrady resting isn't that bad of an option now is it? That's my point.

I disagree with Dee Bo, though. If that's the attitude we're gonna have then we're never ever going to win a championship. Anything can happen if we make it to the second round especially with Tracy who will definately be hungry as hell if he makes it this far. Let's just play and see what happens. I also don't get what your saying about letting Gooden and Hunter hit the weight room, it's not like they would use that time to work out they would rest besides they have enough time to do that during the whole summer off-season and the training camp, too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hunter has been injured all season and could use any extra time he could get.

I agree you never know what could happen, but I just dont see us being strong enough to beat the top teams in the East, let alone beat a WC team in the Finals.

If missing the playoffs this season means getting a big key piece, be it a PG or C, which would lead to Championship down the road, then i'd be all for it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Hunter has been injured all season and could use any extra time he could get.
> 
> I agree you never know what could happen, but I just dont see us being strong enough to beat the top teams in the East, let alone beat a WC team in the Finals.
> ...


Yes. You guys aren't going to beat NJ, IND, DET in 7 games so it would be better if you got a good pick in the draft. A young PG or a decent C would really help.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. You guys aren't going to beat NJ, IND, DET in 7 games so it would be better if you got a good pick in the draft. A young PG or a decent C would really help.


I wouldn't be disappointed, as I never thought they could make the playoffs - especially with 2 rookies in the starting line, which is infinitely better than Garrity in the paint, but not enough help.

Hopefully, they get a real center and then a point guard who is actually a "playmaker" in the upcoming draft

Maybe if they get rid of Doc and get JVG, this team could go somewhere. Look what Phil did for Kobe and Shaq..


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

This whole thread is odd. We're not getting a good draft pick whether we make the playoffs or not. Phil Jackson isn't getting this team anywhere near a championship.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> This whole thread is odd. We're not getting a good draft pick whether we make the playoffs or not. Phil Jackson isn't getting this team anywhere near a championship.


Your statement is odd. Regardless, if we dont make the playoffs, we get a top 13 pick. Usually that means at least a decent role player.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> Phil Jackson isn't getting this team anywhere near a championship.


Challenge!


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

_Your statement is odd. Regardless, if we dont make the playoffs, we get a top 13 pick. Usually that means at least a decent role player._ 

I'm sure we can draft a decent role players at #16 or so as well.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*You might want to read what I wrote more carefully...*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> Maybe if they <u>get rid of Doc RIVERS</u> and <b>get JVG</b>, this team could go somewhere. Look what Phil did for Kobe and Shaq..
> ................................................................
> ...



"JVG"= <b>J </b>eff <b>V </b>an <b>G</b>undy would do wonders for the Magic - as in - look at what New coach Phil Jackson did for the Lakers back when.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nobody's doing any wonders for this team. I don't know why you guys are living in some dream world that this team is anywhere close to contending for a championship. To win a title, or contend, you need MULTIPLE major, impact players on your team. The Magic have ONE player that fits the bill. Where are we getting the other from? Unless we get lucky, we're not.

The idea that Phil Jackson or Jeff Van Gundy could get this Magic team, with its PG situation and interior defense, to contend with the Lakers, Kings, and Mavericks is downright absurd.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> Nobody's doing any wonders for this team. I don't know why you guys are living in some dream world that this team is anywhere close to contending for a championship. To win a title, or contend, you need MULTIPLE major, impact players on your team. The Magic have ONE player that fits the bill. Where are we getting the other from? Unless we get lucky, we're not.
> 
> The idea that Phil Jackson or Jeff Van Gundy could get this Magic team, with its PG situation and interior defense, to contend with the Lakers, Kings, and Mavericks is downright absurd.


 `````````````````````````````````````````

I don't think anybody implied that <b>"only"</b> a coach or only one player would do wonders for this team.

I think it is <b>a collective procedure</b> for the team,
starting with a TRUE center, 
a point guard who is a playmaker, 
AND a coach who knows how to coach, who to leave on the bench, and who to draft and keep.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I would like to see a guy like Andre Miller on this team next year.


----------

